# project 1950 chevy deluxe newyork!



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

1950 chevy deluxe 4 door. 
plans= c notch rear frame
4 link suspension
89 corvette 350 tpi converted into carburator
700r4 tranny
2 pump black magic setup 2 dumps 3 switches. 4 batteries

and the project begins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
before i forget i thank paul my prez of solow car club for all the help that he has given me, more than i ever imagined! your my mentor homie!










trunk layout just doing some ideas racks already welded up and done!


















350 painted, rebuilt heads and some chrome and polished goodies!










taking front clip off


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

I think this will be a fun build to watch :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my 250 striaght 6 that i kinda hooke dup last year but not happy with so she must go! sorry its sold already! will be going into another 1950 .




























my fat ass taking a quick break in the shade!










removing the motor









yup thats my homie paul and me! at work!










the sun gets the best of me! i needed a rest!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

motor out!!!


















the fire wall shave starts!!!!!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

couple pics 










my lil manny getting busy out him to sand some metal,, hey he wants to ride shotgun hes gotta work for it!










some inspiration my 1950 tat, done m\by art from poland! down to earth guy he comes to ny twice a year to give us tats!!!!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my project bomb will be called "bronx bomber" its my theme!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

heres the backing plates that eazy from eprecision engraving doing for my setup!
i havent seen the final product bu its in the works!
this is a sketch i made for him


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

speaking of bronx bombers heres a quick pic of the new yankee stadium build from the 4 train view


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: BAD AZZ!!!!!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

while new pics come up in the next couple weeks heres some pics of my bomb from last year!



































hey guys i forgot to tell u guys my dad has the same 50!
here we are cruising the streets of the bronx!



















my motor last year


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

nice ride homie


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks for those nice words Manny. you know i love doin this kind of work. i will be with EVERY step of the way. im tellin you now when your shit is done we are driving it everywhere. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

u damn right! i aint doing all this work for nothing!!! holla!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice ride homie


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks homie!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

ttt


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

new pics progress today!



























































ready for work!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BRO. NICE BOMBA :biggrin:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

dam manny shit looks like it will b tight


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks fellas, right now im swapping the old rear end with the new rear end! i decided to use a posi rear end out of an 87 grand naitonal!!!! watch out for those burn outs! lol i will have pics by the end of the week.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

centered the grand national rear end the best i could, and we are beginning to put the 4 link fully adjustable suspension, i will post more pics as we progress


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jul 15 2007, 05:33 PM~8314138
> *centered the grand national rear end the best i could, and we are beginning to put the 4 link fully adjustable suspension, i will post more pics as we progress
> 
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

the man of the hour at his best!!! my man paul welding some shit!!!!!!!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

we put a couple hours in after work yesterday
4 link almost complete!!!

































my homie paul taking a break!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

new pics~
4 link complete


































































thanks paul my homie we make a good team,, and we work good together!!!!!!


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

nice build up man ....keep up the good work


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jul 20 2007, 08:50 PM~8356692
> *new pics~
> 4 link complete
> 
> ...




yeah we do and to think that we deliver fuckin appliances during the day :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

nice work homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

pics from today! damn i wish i can work on rides for a living!! fuckin new york!!!!










u know i have to cruise my pops bomb while i build mine aint nothiing better than that

















tranny cross member cut off!!!!!!


































i was gonna put this motor but it sucks!!!!!! lol









brainiacs , looks like we dont know what the fuck where doing..lololol









sup layitlow!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

looks good man :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 21 2007, 08:10 PM~8360804
> *looks good man  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my new end plates done my eazy in texas! eprecision engraving


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

whadup BX 
clean ass ride 
im diggin the color


----------



## motivation101 (Feb 2, 2006)

did learn how to work on car from school????


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

no, just grew up around it. my dad always had old school cars, freinds and family that also was into cars. it becomes your lifestyle and you learn as you go. i have never done a frame off so this is a first but working and fabricating is almost a second nature for me and paul my homie! right in his garage magic happens!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

c notch almost complete! pics from today


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ARE YOU GOING TO HOP THIS BOMB?????????


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 5 2007, 11:23 AM~8476257
> *ARE YOU GOING TO HOP THIS BOMB?????????
> *


no way this bomb is going to have a very basic setup just lift and drop no hop


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

this car is gonna be so sweet id love to have somethin like this


----------



## limited_85 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jun 25 2007, 07:14 PM~8175136
> *while new pics come up in the next couple weeks heres some pics of my bomb from last year!
> 
> 
> ...


i see it was automatic nice ride got one just like it

http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s101/ro...mycamera003.jpg


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Great buildup topic, I will be following this!

That four link is NICE, that's some good fabwork right there.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

limited that bomb looks fuckin sweeeet!

and firefly i appreciate the support and comments thanks bro!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

today doing the c channel!!!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

progress today !!!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

click for video!


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Aug 19 2007, 05:57 PM~8590188
> *progress today !!!
> 
> 
> ...



just a question ...wont that be in the way for the body..? or are gona cut the back ..i think it's just a lil to high  ....................wow i like how the frame almost touches the ground ....it will prob with the extra wait of the car............but any how ...looks great ...... :thumbsup: . well stop by and check put my ride ..
real men build BOMB"s 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry8590374


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yes i do have to cut some body out but no biggie! and it will hit the ground with some weight i already tested it! i might have to buy new coils and add a few more turns me and paul cut these prematurely! oh well. thanks stillrollin!


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

Shirts Will Be on the way at the end of the week. :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 21 2007, 05:39 AM~8603951
> *Shirts Will Be on the way at the end of the week. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: word!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Bad ass ride dude!! I love it!! :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Yo! Keep us posted on this!! I wanna see it when it lays.


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Aug 20 2007, 07:24 PM~8599710
> *yes  i do have to cut some body out but no biggie!  and it will hit the ground with some weight i already tested it!  i might have to buy new coils and add a few more turns me and paul cut these prematurely!  oh well.  thanks stillrollin!
> *



NOT A PROB :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

i will keep u guys posted. im going to take out the fron tend this week. since the front crossmember unbolts. it will make it easier for me and paul to work on that front susupension setup on a work bench. so i will keep u guys posted. cant wait to finsih the frame so i can put the body back on!!!!!! love u paul! u my dawg he has been the only way possible for me to do this project!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

hey paul look at these black magic beauties!!!!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

rear end complete c notch , bridge, cylinders, all ready!


















front end starting!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

bump this back up for my dog


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

hopefully i can get what i need this week to finish the front!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

damn fool post up the new pics


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

front 95 percent complete
me and paul had to make our own cups!


















we had to trim a regular size donut to fit inside because the diameter is different









then put together for a test fit


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 21 2007, 05:39 AM~8603951
> *Shirts Will Be on the way at the end of the week. :thumbsup:
> *



whats up with those shirts :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking real nice guys...


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

moe pics comin soon


ttt


----------



## DetroitDirty (Aug 22, 2007)

hey man if you want improve that steering a late 80's early 90's saab 900 rack fits perfect same tierod taper and every thing. . all you have to do is make some brakets... its what i did on my old 50... cause that stock 50 steering sucks!!!! shoot me a pm if want some more info.


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

looking good bro !!!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks guys appreciate it!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 18 2007, 07:28 PM~8819857
> *thanks guys appreciate it!
> *


can't wait to see that bomb all done up and hitting the streets Manny...I seen the work in person so far and it looks real promising man...


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
cant wait either


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

Bomb Builders Unite!!!!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

heres progress guys!
























































































break time


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 looks good homie :cheesy:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks bro,, patients and good freinds like paul make it all possible,,,,,,,,, and staying broke!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 i know about being broke. and i got patience and i got 2 homie that will help :biggrin: and the other homie probally won't help :angry:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Sep 25 2007, 08:49 PM~8870836
> *Bomb Builders Unite!!!!
> *



what happened with those t shirts???


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> heres progress guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

absolutely,, the best part,, its only the beginning! more to come , more builds more cars! as long as u got a garage then we got a place to let our skills and ideas flow! holla


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Sep 30 2007, 06:38 PM~8902798
> *what happened with those t shirts???
> *


Ran out should have the new ones quick. still have your info. Ill let you know when they are on the way.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

a lil progress today!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

front iisnt bolted yet,


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

lookin good fokkerz!!!


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my battery box in the works


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

done by greg here on layitlow screen name toadloadexpress


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

tite project homie,reppin NY thats whats up!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

NICE Bomba!! :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

looking good Manny! keep it up... i got my own mess to work on here LOL


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

engine is coming together!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Just stopping by to say what's up. Project is still coming along nicely.  :thumbsup:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT for Bombs Inc. NY


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yoooo bombs inc i got the t shirts! they are very very very nice! better than what i expected ,, i will were it at a few shows up here, but send me some pricing on the other ones i will buy some other designs as wel,, but again thanks for the t shirts i really appreciate it! and real men do build bombs!!!
heres some pics i took yesterday

































some insulation, get the heat out from the fuckin engine, last year it was a nightmare!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks great, i love it!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THIS BOMB IS THE BOMB REAL TALK. LOOKKS GOOD AS FUCK SITTIN LOW IN THA ASS, GOOD WORK HOMEBOY KEEP US UPDATED


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

is good to see that ny gots lowrides too, and bombs at that :0 and is not all that big rim fancy car shyt,lookin good man :thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks fellas appreciate the input! gotta give props top my dogg paul prez of my club whos givin up garage space and time to help me out to the fullest! thanks guys i will keep you posted, from start till i go to times square scrapin asphalt!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

post video when you do


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

lol oh of course! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 9 2007, 11:35 AM~9409592
> *is good to see that ny gots lowrides too, and bombs at that  :0 and is not all that big rim fancy car shyt,lookin good man :thumbsup:
> *



we are out here you just have to know where to find us.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## Chim- (Oct 23, 2007)

Your car looks sick! Good work! How much stress will be on those 4-link brackets at the frame? Should those be boxed in?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt for ny


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

SoLow turning out the nice Northeast rides! Keep it up boys! :thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chim-_@Dec 20 2007, 09:23 AM~9491824
> *Your car looks sick! Good work! How much stress will be on those 4-link brackets at the frame? Should those be boxed in?
> *



if i were building lets say a hopper then i would agree with boxing it out, but they are welded super strong and we were confident that thats all we need,, lay and play. plus if you think about it theres not much weight stress om it,,, the weight is on the actuall rear end and wheels.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

nice ass build. i have a fifty 3 wagon and those pics of the set up install were excelent :thumbsup: 




also , is that a 68 i see in a couple of the pics ? i also have one of those :biggrin:



also, do u still have ur old battery box...............wanna sale ? the chevy emblem one in the pics


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

lol sold those man! sorry. appreciate the feedback guys,, been a little too cold up here in nyc to do even some garage work! but i managed to start mounting the new radiator!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

what up homie


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

watup ****** connect everything good with you homie?


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

I love it homie!! Are you going to paint the battery? Right now it doesn't do justice to the holder you made for it. I love how it lays, like a real bomba should!!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yea i was thinking of putting a black maybe decal over the battery so that you can see the details int he battery box, but your right u cant see the battery holders detail and i dont want to remove the labels on the battery because i still have the receipt :biggrin: so yea im going to do a black decal! almost as if they were a night sky,, or will get a decal that looks like the night sky for the skyline background!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jan 8 2008, 06:05 PM~9642328
> *yea i was thinking of putting a black maybe decal over the battery so that you can see the details int he battery box, but your right u cant see the battery holders detail and i dont want to remove the labels on the battery because i still have the receipt :biggrin:  so yea im going to do a black decal! almost as if they were a night sky,, or will get a decal that looks like the night sky for the skyline background!
> *


You could even put a thin sheet of metal over it with holes cut for the posts. You could do black on top and blue or grey on the bottom. Hell you could even airbrush some shit on there.

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Dec 30 2007, 07:17 PM~9568088
> *nice ass build. i have a fifty 3 wagon and those pics of the set up install were excelent  :thumbsup:
> also , is that a 68 i see in a couple of the pics ? i also have one of those  :biggrin:
> also, do u still have ur old battery box...............wanna sale ? the chevy emblem one in the pics
> *



yeah thats a 68 vert. i know cause its mine :biggrin: 

sorry about the old battery box i have it in my 68 :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

nice build up,it's nice to have friends that will help get shit done! :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Dec 19 2007, 07:42 PM~9486486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

sup 91 purp!!!! trying to get the ride ready for spring, im a roll it with out a new paintjob but fuck it! im a roll it hard anyway paint or no paint! :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

just take it to bare metal and ZoopSeal it :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 4 2008, 09:00 PM~9864461
> *sup 91 purp!!!!  trying to get the ride ready for spring, im a roll it with out a new paintjob but fuck it! im a roll it hard anyway paint or no paint! :biggrin:
> *


   

cant wait to see it this summer :biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

to anyone that wants to see the car in person it will be here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391238


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Feb 10 2008, 11:30 AM~9907814
> *to anyone that wants to see the car in person it will be here
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391238
> *


 :0


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Aug 19 2007, 03:57 PM~8590188
> *progress today !!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice car and looking like a nice clean build alot of good time and though going into a nice ride

i just want to give a bit of advise add some more meat the the area where the bridge mis welded to the frame and box the side of your "C" notch 

not sure if some one has said this i'm sure with all the veteranos on here someone might of said this

where you attanched the rear bridge to the top of the frame should have more contact with more area of the frame. sides, bottom, as much as possible 
that steel is not the greatest to weld to it's not like mild steel or an impala frame or something like that 

36-54 chevy frame are made with all bolt on and riveted parts for a reason 
they are thin 
and made to flex at the corners 

i'm not saying you cant weld to them i'm just saying when you do, think about the flexing and stretching that is going to go in
this goes out to anyone with a 36-54 torque box frame


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

you ugly :biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

bump


----------



## chevyboyitaly (Mar 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

new pics from today!


----------



## bombero50 (Apr 6, 2008)

NICE BOMB BORICUA!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks bori! :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

what are u doing with the old aircleaner? pm me


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

sold it to a guy in florida! sorry


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

u know where i can buy it


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

ebay my friend! or local pep boys have them all the time! for a 100 bucks


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

suppppppppp Manny... :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

been a while! well here it is running strong, runs great just tweeking the car as i go cruising around. heres some pics and video


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

nice homie that chevy looks sick


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup: yo manny i just saw your whole build topic and it look like a lot of work but it came fuckin tight man you and paul did some good work again man your bomb is the shit?


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

some bbqs this weekend!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

mad fuckin propz on the build up man.................I was thinking you want to school cuz ur fab work is vary fuckin nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I like the 4link setup anywazy keep up the great work pimp


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks bro! i will pm u when im down in the mia! my whole fams out there!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

newest pics from today!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt whats up bro


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

sup! im almost ready to begin my project again,, start taking shit apart for winter upgrades!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 22 2008, 08:10 PM~11943953
> *sup!  im almost ready to begin my project again,, start taking shit apart for winter upgrades!
> 
> 
> ...


shits tite bro,so what ya got planned for it?


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

well the rears all done from before the summer, but this winter i want to do the front end,, its ifne but its stock and sucks for hydros and for steeing, so they sell this kit for my car which is a crossmember which allows me to put mustang II arms or tubulars and rack and pinion so it should be a better car next year,, and also allows me to put disc brakes in the front!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

sup NYC Manny!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

is looking good homie


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin good! i just got a 51 4 door in a trade got me wantin to work on it! lol but i have to many projects already


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 22 2008, 07:45 PM~11945964
> *well the rears all done from before the summer, but this winter i want to do the front end,, its ifne but its stock and sucks for hydros and for steeing, so they sell this kit for my car which is a crossmember which allows me to put mustang II arms or tubulars and rack and pinion so it should be a better car next year,, and also allows me to put disc brakes in the front!
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Well done man. I love to see a ride that lays the ass on the cement. :thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: thanks!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 22 2008, 10:45 PM~11945964
> *well the rears all done from before the summer, but this winter i want to do the front end,, its ifne but its stock and sucks for hydros and for steeing, so they sell this kit for my car which is a crossmember which allows me to put mustang II arms or tubulars and rack and pinion so it should be a better car next year,, and also allows me to put disc brakes in the front!
> *


 :0 thats gonna make huge dfferance in the ride,make sure you get pics for the topic :biggrin: ........................


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yea to be honest the front suspension is very shitty, so i look forward to it, also the steering sucks i cant make a full u-turn on a 4 lane street. fuckin sucks. im gonna work super hard to try and get it painted for next summer.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

sup layitlow!


----------



## SKIMASK RECORDS (Feb 11, 2008)

sup manny can i get gome feedback on them laptops i paid u for


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

fo sho pm sent, tracking number sent. should be there by the end of the week!


----------



## SKIMASK RECORDS (Feb 11, 2008)

good sht


----------



## pocketchange (Feb 8, 2007)

fuck man !!! all my respects to you and your crew!! job well done!! why dont you use the front end of a chevy s10 it has everything you need and it fits very well!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

???? u have pics i never heard of that?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 24 2008, 06:44 PM~12245742
> *???? u have pics i never heard of that?
> *



i think he means the front frame clip...

hope to be down in the bronx in my low low maybe this spring well see!!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

THE VEH IS COMING OUT NICE! KEEP IT UP!


----------



## NYLOW (Jul 11, 2007)

That bomb is on point :thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks for the compliments fellas! and lots of thanks to paul who helped me through the way.
and hardluck if you ever in the bx hit me up! swing through my garage and we can kick it! jus pm me!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 30 2008, 09:47 PM~12297377
> *thanks for the compliments fellas!  and lots of thanks to paul who helped me through the way.
> and hardluck if you ever in the bx hit me up! swing through my garage and we can kick it! jus pm me!
> *



fuh sheezy


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

the rebuild begins. i decided to change the setup and go with the black magic old school new, i already ordered it so i should have it mid january! and the trunk starts! i will also be redoing the music and the wiring on the car because i am not happy with the rush wiring job i did before the summer so im yanking it all out and starting fresh! and so it goes!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

happy new year!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

i got my new black magic setup today!!!! and the trunk begins!!!!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

GOOD BUILD UP KEEP US POSTED :thumbsup:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

more pic's!!!! looks good


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave: From Guanaco Lifestyle :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wooooooooow

i want to seal off my bridge with sheet metal like you did, but un fortunatley mine has more round edges than yours...

you gonna hard line everything?


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yea i am going to hardline it all! it will be a slow build because i dont want to do things twice, but i will post pics the whole way thru, thanks for you guys support man! i will be ordering my tanks soon. :biggrin: 
sup guanaco!


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

u thawed out yet up there homie? :cheesy:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

that setup is going to look tight! hardlines are the only way to go!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 5 2009, 07:23 PM~12918665
> *i got my new black magic setup today!!!! and the trunk begins!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


homie how much did that set up cost just the pumps


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Feb 6 2009, 11:59 AM~12924782
> *u thawed out yet up there homie?  :cheesy:
> *



were workin on it  its been in the high 40's low 50's past couple days


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

these were 415 each pump



> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 12 2009, 01:23 PM~12982997
> *homie how much did that set up cost just the pumps
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Mannyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy what's up brother???? :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 12 2009, 06:12 PM~12986300
> *these were 415 each pump
> *


you brouht just the pump or kit


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 12 2009, 12:21 PM~12983506
> *were workin on it  its been in the high 40's low 50's past couple days
> *


its so warm and hot in miami fl :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 13 2009, 12:16 PM~12992955
> *its so warm and hot in miami fl  :biggrin:
> *



rub it in whydontcha


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

just the pumps, i dont think they sell this as a kit. i have the rest. i will start building soon just have to do my dads engine in his 50 first


suuuup dave!!!!!!!!!! big dawg cant wait to see you this year homie!!!!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 5 2009, 09:23 PM~12918665
> *i got my new black magic setup today!!!! and the trunk begins!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 oooh thats gonna look tite :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

word!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 13 2009, 07:22 PM~12996642
> *just the pumps, i dont think they sell this as a kit. i have the rest. i will start building soon just have to do my dads engine in his 50 first
> suuuup dave!!!!!!!!!! big dawg cant wait to see you this year homie!!!!!!
> *


same here brother...Bomb is looking nice!!!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

and here she goes! stripping here down again!


















and took a break to work on my dads 50!

















out with old

in with the newer!


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ey Manny, wuzzup homie. Big props 2 u & Paul. No lie, I jus went thru ur whole post. I couldnt leave, I jus found it interesting. Keep it up, and represent Solow style. Very good job 2 u both :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 15 2009, 10:30 PM~13013488
> *and here she goes! stripping here down again!
> 
> 
> ...


a use por-15 rust treatment is the best for your fire
wall and frame trust me


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

TTT



>


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

nice! thanks for the pics homie


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

thought you might need some motivation


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I AM GOING THE SAME WAY HOMIE WITH THE PUMPS. PRETTY STOKED ABOUT THAT LOOK


----------



## supreme47 (Mar 2, 2009)

yo man i like your hydro set up where did you get the 4 link setup for the rear end


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

did some work today! fender off and ready for the new!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I GOT A NEW LOOK FOR YOU DOGG, EVEN THOUGH YOU HAVE ALREADY CUT THROUGH YOUR BACK, I HAVE A WAY THAT YOU WILL NOT HAVE TO DO THAT DOGG. WILL POST THE PICS


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

??????????????????????


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 21 2009, 07:55 PM~13348303
> *??????????????????????
> *


CALL ME IF YOU GOT TIME, WILL TELL YA, OR YOU CAN CHECK OUT THE PICS SHORTLY


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my new dumps done by jas, pure xtc ccf customs!


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 21 2009, 05:13 PM~13348020
> *did some work today! fender off and ready for the new!
> 
> 
> ...


  keep up the goood work brother :biggrin:


----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 22 2009, 09:06 AM~13352049
> *my new dumps done by jas, pure xtc ccf customs!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: CCF CUSTOMS i bought some stuff from them


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

got the old school helping me on this one! this shit aint as easy as i thought!
pops giving me a lesson on spot welding!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

what was wrong with the old fenders? rotted? gotts spotweld man! or yourr warp the sheetmetal


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yea the inner part of the fender was rotted off, so basically there were no support by the wheel well, plus the first owner of this bomb, im second, had a duty ass body shop do the paint job and wow they basically used striaght up bondo to shape shit up. it was really bad. so i go these 2 replacements right here on layitlow for shorts. i never swapped out fenders before so its almost a learn as i go thing. its the only way i want to build this car, me my dad and my club freinds!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

lookin good, what color you gonna paint her?


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

not sure, but im leaning towards silver metallic, and a bright blue on the top.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i say silver, with bright blue and metal flake! i love it when just the top is flaked out.


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64+Jun 25 2007, 07:50 PM~8174925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you do some serious work!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Mar 30 2009, 06:03 AM~13429294
> *I love this car!
> And you do some serious work!
> *


thank you!!!!! :biggrin: 

found this pic, when i first bought the car! actually the first day!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my dads 50 that im working on little by little. its getting air ride.
but im swapping motor right now.


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 31 2009, 07:51 PM~13447508
> *my dads 50 that im working on little by little. its getting air ride.
> but im swapping motor right now.
> 
> ...


IT"S SO PRRREEEETY!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

where do you guys find repair panels for these?


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

i found mine on layitlow. cut from an original 50. usually jus look for someone parting out a bomb, and if there willing to cut off the fenders your golden!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my new tattoo!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i like the car man 

:thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

setup almost complete!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 3 2009, 07:46 PM~13478732
> *my new tattoo!
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks! :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64+Apr 3 2009, 09:46 PM~13478732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet Ink Brother!! 

And I C U already got teh Dumps Assembled, Glad you Like Homie!!

Keep teh Pics Comin' on the Badass Build!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 3 2009, 08:46 PM~13478732
> *my new tattoo!
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl: why'd you get the TM tattooed on there? your from NY you dont need the trademark stamp lol


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

lol!!!! jas u the man dawg!


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

not much progress but almost done with install on the rear quarter panel! did too much bbqing today to do any car work!!!!


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 26 2009, 12:01 AM~13689681
> *not much progress but almost done with install on the rear quarter panel! did too much bbqing today to do any car work!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 25 2009, 10:01 PM~13689681
> *not much progress but almost done with install on the rear quarter panel! did too much bbqing today to do any car work!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


keep it up!


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 3 2009, 08:46 PM~13478732
> *my new tattoo!
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: .....homie you had my respect until I seen the tat....i'm a rays fan  

j/k, great work, I remember that 73 vert you had a while back...


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Apr 29 2009, 10:24 PM~13735253
> *:twak: .....homie you had my respect until I seen the tat....i'm a rays fan
> 
> j/k, great work, I remember that 73 vert you had a while back...
> *


yea holy shit that was a while ago! thats crazy you remember!


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

PICS??!?!?!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

been a while! did some body work today coming along slow!


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

looking good homie ,what color u going to paint it


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

you need some bumper guards 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=260424283850

:cheesy:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

silver with a candy top dont know yet wont get paint till winter, i want to do the body work and redo engine bay and trunk.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

R U GUYS GOING TO SUMMER SLAM IN E.TOWN THE 28TH OF JUNE


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

a few of us yea


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

this is the reason my builds been slow! been doing too much fishing!










but took some time off fishing to work on the bomb today! my body dude is done with 1 fender! 4 more to go!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

good work,what color you going to paint it


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

silver but i want the top candy. dont know what color candy yet! maybe candy blue orange or green or even candy teal??? any suggestions??


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

silver would look nice,but what you think the same blue but pearl with white pearl on the roof


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jul 3 2009, 10:22 PM~14376144
> *silver but i want the top candy. dont know what color candy yet! maybe candy blue orange or green or even candy teal??? any suggestions??
> *


I say purple Manny...Would really set it off with a silver body...


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

What's up bro...long time since we talked. I hear you on the fishing man, i'm the same way. My bomb is been done now for a two months, all done in primer. I just can't make up my mind on the colors...LOL. I bought a boat about two weeks ago just to keep me busy this summer. I love fishing and tubing out on the lake.


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jul 7 2009, 05:49 PM~14406067
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i thought this was a build topic 
not fuckin fishing under the bridge topic
:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Jul 7 2009, 09:00 PM~14406155
> *i thought this was a build topic
> not fuckin fishing under the bridge topic
> :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: ......ive never been fishing before


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

Fishing? Psh....not acceptable!

HAHA jk. Glad you are having fun!

Plans to get back to it?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Jul 7 2009, 06:00 PM~14406155
> *i thought this was a build topic
> not fuckin fishing under the bridge topic
> :biggrin:
> *


IM SURE THIS IS PART OF THE BUILD!! THE MENTAL PREPARATION PART :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

absolutely jus cut the rear right fender for replacement this weekend. and the rebuild of the trunk setup! for real fishing clears my mind!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Aug 3 2009, 10:41 PM~14666044
> *absolutely jus cut the rear right fender for replacement this weekend. and the rebuild of the trunk setup! for real fishing clears my mind!
> *


i :420: to clear my mind lol


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Aug 3 2009, 11:00 PM~14666331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teal would be pretty sweet, I'd avoid orange tho, seems too overdone. To me anyway. I'm also partial to teal tho, lol.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

i was bored!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Aug 9 2009, 07:51 PM~14719192
> *today! i was bored!
> 
> *


whats that noise? that shit sounds cool


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

that soundmust be my file corrupted i willtry to download it again!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn photobucket hates you!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

lol for real oh well fuckit!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

u goin to the individuals show on the 29th?


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yea but my bomb wont be there! but i will!


----------



## tattoomarius (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi There. I just bought the exact same chevy as this and was told to put a jag suspension in. Is there any model jag specific wich suspension I must use or is it the XJS or XJ6. Please help


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Aug 9 2009, 08:51 PM~14719192
> *i was bored!
> 
> *


peelin tires never goes out of style :thumbsup:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

i dont think it makes a difference as long as is pre 85, if not MII as long as you dont plan to drive too crazy i have owned cars wit MII and i prolly wont do it again, i just did my pontiac wit a trans am subframe but the buick olds pontiac are wider, if ur fab skill are good go for a S10 but jags its the easiest and much better than a MII, you can prolly get the whole subframe for under 200



> _Originally posted by tattoomarius_@Aug 17 2009, 09:42 AM~14790840
> *Hi There. I just bought the exact same chevy as this and was told to put a jag suspension in. Is there any model jag specific wich suspension I must use or is it the XJS or XJ6. Please help
> *


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

okay guys im back! did some work today removed more mouldings, and removed rear glass window, which was not fuckin easy!, oh and i also finished tack welding the passenger side fender! its ready for some glaze putty!
heres a pic from today! trying to fit the skirts on tight!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Aug 30 2009, 05:30 PM~14928677
> *okay guys im back! did some work today removed more mouldings, and removed rear glass window, which was not fuckin easy!,  oh and i also finished tack welding the passenger side fender!  its ready for some glaze putty!
> heres a pic from today! trying to fit the skirts on tight!
> 
> ...



bout time you got off your fat ass and put in some work :biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Aug 30 2009, 05:30 PM~14928677
> *okay guys im back! did some work today removed more mouldings, and removed rear glass window, which was not fuckin easy!,  oh and i also finished tack welding the passenger side fender!  its ready for some glaze putty!
> heres a pic from today! trying to fit the skirts on tight!
> 
> ...



thosa skirts look phat


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

dem skirts are sexy


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

i know the skirts will set this shit off lovely! i cant wait to paint this bitch. i got lots of ideas man! i would be putting in some work in before the winter comes. i wills ave the winter for some chrome plating!!!!!! and some work from jas!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

an idea of how my setup will look coming soon!!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

kewl


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 7 2009, 08:34 PM~15007638
> *an idea of how my setup will look coming soon!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*HELLLLLL YEAH MANNY!!!!!!!!*


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

all backyard built!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

sup dave!!!! i hope to see u next season me and paul need to make a trip.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

hell yea! paint coming soon!!!!!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

for my hardlines in my trunk!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

individuals show is this saturday


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

i will be there pull me aside i dont know how u look! lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 15 2009, 09:17 PM~15092331
> *i will be there pull me aside i dont know how u look! lol
> *



i only would recognize you if u had a fishing pole :dunno:

lol

wut time u plan on gettin there?


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

lololol i be there by 1-2


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

trunk ripped out old racks, in with new placement for batteries!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 27 2009, 03:49 PM~15200275
> *trunk ripped out old racks, in with new placement for batteries!
> 
> 
> ...



nice i knew those racks werent comin out so easy :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

i decided to go 3 batteries paul! that way i can hide them kinda like yours :biggrin:


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

Looking good bro.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

no updated pics but heres a pic i took with my new camera of my adex!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

buff it mayne


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow, I missed a lot. Glad to see progress of any kind tho. It's very lacking on my end, so no worries, lol


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

new pump mounts welded and new battery placement racks done!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

i just went threw this whole thread , looks good homie ..big ups from Dallas Tx ....check out my semi build ...nothing special ..my pockets arent as deep as yours lol

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16053652

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMKVFQ6ePpo


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 1 2009, 05:47 PM~15529693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

is it done yet?? uffin:


----------



## NICE DREAMS (May 8, 2008)

nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

supppppppp Mannyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

sup dave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

new front suspension is here

the tear down begins!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

sweet! i didnt know thats what you had in mind!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yes sir!!! im too switch happy i figured this old stock shit will one day give up!
so i might as well upgrade before i lay a paint job on this bitch! this is what i bought.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 12 2010, 08:21 PM~16874293
> *yes sir!!!  im too switch happy i figured this old stock shit will one day give up!
> so i might as well upgrade before i lay a paint job on this bitch! this is what i bought.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

engine out! mock up begins!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 1 2009, 07:18 PM~15530283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats badass


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice build, looks real good..


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

ok,, so heres the update,, i didnt like the stock mustang II arms ,, they were terrible, they rubbed the rotors, and they plain sucked, so i sent them back and swapped them for the tubulars whcih in my opinion are 100 times better so anyone looking into the mustang II i wouldnt think twice about the tubulars. just learn from my mistake. heres some pics of it together for mock up.. almost there!!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

good shit brah!!!


----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 18 2010, 11:05 AM~17227868
> *ok,, so heres the update,, i didnt like the stock mustang II arms ,, they were terrible, they rubbed the rotors, and they plain sucked, so i sent them back and swapped them for the tubulars whcih in my opinion are 100 times better so anyone looking into the mustang II i wouldnt think twice about the tubulars. just learn from my mistake. heres some pics of it together for mock up.. almost there!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


did it throw your wheel base out ?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 51fifty49_@Apr 28 2010, 10:05 PM~17336558
> *did it throw your wheel base out ?
> *


mII should have been a little less wide 

mine was but i didnt buy a kit i ripped it off a pinto 


looks nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 12 2010, 08:21 PM~16874293
> *yes sir!!!  im too switch happy i figured this old stock shit will one day give up!
> so i might as well upgrade before i lay a paint job on this bitch! this is what i bought.
> 
> ...


Mustang2 front suspension...Great choice Manny!!!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

here are some pics from work today. the car is back at my garage for the final weld in and suspension mock up


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

coming back to the south bronx,, well really west side!
thanks paul! you have been the biggest help in my build for sure couldnt do it without u thas for sure!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hot shit man! make sure u use plenty of por 15


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@May 12 2010, 07:24 PM~17469525
> *coming back to the south bronx,, well really west side!
> thanks paul!  you have been the biggest help in my build for sure couldnt do it without u thas for sure!
> 
> ...


gonna be one tight ass ride Manny!!!


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

sell me the steerin wheel bro


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

autoclubnation shout out in thier online mag

click here


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

done! thanks for welding my shit paul!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jun 8 2010, 06:47 PM~17731752
> *done! thanks for welding my shit paul!
> 
> 
> ...




shit dogg anytime you know that

cant wait for it to finish so we can ride out


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

looks great!!! it almost seems as if the front will accomidate coil under with a powerball lol


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

looks good


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## babymo1616 (Aug 4, 2009)

The skirts fuckin sick... what color you plannin on painting this car?? looking real good, but why did you change the motor twice for?


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

nah i didnt change motor i removed it to install the tubular front end. so now i had to put it back but its the same motor. and u right about the skirts it looks mad o.g. im getting there man, i wanna be rollin out to times square one day fuck!


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 9 2007, 10:05 AM~8750409
> *front 95 percent complete
> me and paul had to make our own cups!
> 
> ...


say bro when u had this in ur ride what size cylinders where in front and what kinda springs where used?


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

i used 6 inch cylinders and i used the stock springs cut them a little very very easy and simple to juice the front end on these bombs, the work is the rear,, well since i went tubular it has been alot of work


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 3 2010, 11:06 PM~18482448
> *
> *


damn that must be an expensive yay habit :0


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

lol its just hilarious i was filming this and i had no idea it was gonna be funny.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jun 8 2010, 08:47 PM~17731752
> *done! thanks for welding my shit paul!
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is bas as hell homie....looks clean as shit. cant wait to see her roll out :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 3 2010, 09:03 PM~18482417
> *i used 6 inch cylinders and i used the stock springs cut them a little very very easy and simple to juice the front end on these bombs, the work is the rear,,  well since i went tubular it has been alot of work
> *


kool thanks


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

why such big pictures


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice build guys keep up the good work


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

cuz tiny pic is gay,,, nah i didnt shrink them by mistake it wont happen again! lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oh myyyy!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 20 2010, 09:28 PM~18615299
> *nice build guys keep up the good work
> *


thanks bro. long time coming i cant wait to finish. backyard boogie all day!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

need some clearer shots of that set up


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

i will soon as i do the hardlines


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 27 2010, 05:39 PM~18675511
> *i will soon as i do the hardlines
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

setup is coming along my first time doing hardlines. what u think?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 4 2010, 10:13 PM~18735784
> *setup is coming along my first time doing hardlines. what u think?
> 
> 
> ...


it looks great! but i should have told you about liquid pipe tape in advance :happysad:
and also, are those stucchi checks? i like those


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yes stuuchi checks, what liquid pipe tape, liquid teflon? is it better?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 5 2010, 05:10 PM~18742594
> *yes stuuchi checks, what liquid pipe tape, liquid teflon? is it better?
> *


its better cus you can never put it on wrong ( backwards ) and you can clean off the excess and you'd never know it was teflon'd i use it and i fucking love it, also it cuts re-assembly time down dramatically :happysad:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 4 2010, 08:13 PM~18735784
> *setup is coming along my first time doing hardlines. what u think?
> 
> 
> ...


tight work homie its going to be up and down set up


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

finished the other side today, next is the 4 pressure lines


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 6 2010, 08:46 PM~18754865
> *finished the other side today, next is the 4 pressure lines
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

looks real good


but it looks "TALL"


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks guys, nah i think its ok! lol. i will cut the trunk!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 7 2010, 05:39 PM~18762252
> *thanks guys, nah i think its ok! lol. i will cut the trunk!
> *


i know mine is pretty shallow but then again i raised my trunk floor ALOT


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

put stockies on my dads 50, gonna do crossbar hubcaps


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

hardlines are done. not 100 percent perfect, but it was my first time doing hardlines and im very happy with the outcome.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 10 2010, 09:46 PM~18778988
> *hardlines are done. not 100 percent perfect, but it was my first time doing hardlines and im very happy with the outcome.
> 
> 
> ...


yea it came out sick homie...looks real good, keep it up


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

finished polishing the lines and putting the motors! ready for a test fit!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

test fit good. ready for install!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 17 2010, 09:20 PM~18837077
> *test fit good. ready for install!
> 
> 
> ...


fits real nice!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:wow: awesome, it fits!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

took me all day but i put the new rocker panel! and i have to say to all you bomb builders, after market panels are not the way to go , nothing lines up. original is the way to go like i did with my rear quarters.
anyway i worked with this peice of shit. but it came out ok.


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIE LOOKING GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL DONE UP


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Looking Good Homie!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks!!! and regal81 i cant wait neither man i want to hit the streets already man


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my new project! lol


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

not much progress just cleaning out the garage today!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Oct 27 2010, 10:16 PM~18926834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :werd:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey Nice Work Mannyl...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ......That Chevy Deluxe Is Sweet!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 17 2010, 08:20 PM~18837077
> *test fit good. ready for install!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Bro I Like It :biggrin: .......... U Get 2 Thumbs Up..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks great! Love NY builds 
Were swapping a 210 chevy body on an s10 frame up here going to post it on LIL
keep up the great work!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks fellas, hopefully i can get it painted in the next month or so! got my fingers crossed.


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Dec 17 2010, 06:32 PM~19355787
> *thanks fellas, hopefully i can get it painted in the next month or so! got my fingers crossed.
> *


Hell Yeah.......... I Got My Fingers Crossed Too Homie For U!!!!! :x: :x: :x:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

Its almost about that time boiiii!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jan 13 2011, 07:42 PM~19588899
> *Its almost about that time boiiii!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jan 13 2011, 05:42 PM~19588899
> *Its almost about that time boiiii!
> 
> 
> ...




oh shit man i cant wait to hit the streets with you this year. its been a long time and alot of work now its time for the payoff.

you deserve all the props you get when this bomb hits the streets of NYC Manny thats real talk right there. thank you for including me in this build it was well worth the time. i just hope you ready to do it all over again when i find the right one


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

when u get your bomb its on like donkey kong, and i thank you dearly for putting up garage time and sweat for me. to help me out and for all u have given me. thank you dogg. REAL freinds are hard to find these days.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I like the NY logo ! Way to rep the East :thumbsup:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

sup chromeandpaint! hope u ready for the bronx bomber!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 13 2011, 09:25 PM~19589300
> *I like the NY logo ! Way to rep the East  :thumbsup:
> *


rep my borough of the bronx! bronx bomber!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 4 2010, 05:31 PM~18986962
> *thanks!!!  and regal81 i cant wait neither man i want to hit the streets already man
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HOMIE. HOPE U MAKE DOWN OUR WAY HOMIE WE GO FOR A LIL CRUISE AROUND PASSAIC. WHO IS PAINTING THE BOMB HOMIE .


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

chromeandpaint from rhode island with the yellow 63, solito63.


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

FOUND THIS ONE HOMIE


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jan 14 2011, 07:47 PM~19599468
> *chromeandpaint from rhode island with the yellow 63, solito63.
> *


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

nice!!! its been the longest 3 years man. but its all gonna be worth it.


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jan 14 2011, 07:50 PM~19599485
> *nice!!! its been the longest 3 years man. but its all gonna be worth it.
> *


DAM U GOT PATIENCE NOT ME HOMIE


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my patience ran thin homie. i feel like i have no car likes its a big model car im building. hopefully god willing i will be able to enjoy the car on the streets


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

this pic from today? u shoulda took the snow blower


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jan 14 2011, 09:47 PM~19599468
> *chromeandpaint from rhode island with the yellow 63, solito63.
> *


nice dude, that other bomb he painted came out real nice too


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

in the shop! getting body work and paint up north! at chromeandpaints.


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

DAY ONE NY BOMBER PICS COMING SOON


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jan 31 2011, 03:51 PM~19747871
> *DAY ONE NY  BOMBER PICS COMING SOON
> *


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

METAL BONDO


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

DAM LOOK AT THIS


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

looking good! damn u fast *****! lol i like! wow that driver side rocker is bad wow.


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

lol :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

DAY 2


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

looking good! damn that passenger side fender had alot of bondo too right? wow. nice work bro! i like what i see so far!


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

IT DID HAVE LOTS MUD NOT NO MORE


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOK AT YOUR GAP BRO THATS NICE


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

YOU NOW


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

YOU SOON


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

THE NOSE WILL BE DONE IN TWO K PRIMER TOMORROW


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 3 2011, 07:43 PM~19779825
> *THE NOSE WILL BE DONE IN TWO K PRIMER TOMORROW
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 3 2011, 04:39 PM~19779792
> *:biggrin:
> *



nice work


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

good shit yall


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

got one side allmost done


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

no rush here bro! looking good. much respect.


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 4 2011, 06:37 PM~19790548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some one had put mad mud on the trunk and it was crack so off it gos :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

this fender needed some love and beating but at the end like new


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

i dont have the pic but this side is all most done


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

all iside the door jams are done


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

should be there tomorrow or monday, i tried to have it express delivery but it was too late because i ordered it online. so hopefully tomorrow or monday. i ordered it monday they said a few days. looking good bro. damn 
oh and that steering wheel is not for the car so dont worry about protecting it, its why i put it on. :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 4 2011, 06:48 PM~19790628
> *should be there tomorrow or monday, i tried to have it express delivery but it was too late because i ordered it online. so hopefully tomorrow or monday. i ordered it monday they said a few days. looking good bro. damn
> oh and that steering wheel is not for the car so dont worry about protecting it, its why i put it on. :biggrin:
> *


 just to be safe bro.hay bro its starting to look good in no time you be at my shop helping me lay out the roof


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

im ready!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

are you puting the x lase on the bombita


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

o rite homei ill let u go its beer time but ill be back at it in the am i like to get the hood and trunk done tomorow


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Feb 3 2011, 05:15 PM~19780080
> *nice work
> *


 :biggrin: thank you


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 4 2011, 10:01 PM~19790714
> *are you puting the x lase on the bombita
> *


i was going to but im gonna put regular 100 spokes with 13x5.5 in the rear. candy blue spokes.


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 4 2011, 10:18 PM~19791365
> *i was going to but im gonna put regular 100 spokes with 13x5.5 in the rear. candy blue spokes.
> *


Have you considered getting the axle narrowed to allow you to run some 7" all the way around? I find running mixed sizes of rims throws off the stance. The tires never look right because they get a different stretch which effects the dia. and overall look. I had the same issue on my Bonneville with the skirts making it impossble to fit anything reversed without narrowing the axle.

It's looking good though your homie seems to be making short work of the rust repair.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 5 2011, 01:22 PM~19794524
> *Have you considered getting the axle narrowed to allow you to run some 7" all the way around? I find running mixed sizes of rims throws off the stance. The tires never look right because they get a different stretch which effects the dia. and overall look. I had the same issue on my Bonneville with the skirts making it impossble to fit anything reversed without narrowing the axle.
> 
> It's looking good though your homie seems to be making short work of the rust repair.
> *


i havent considered it, its a grand national rear end and fits the 13x7, but the drawback is i cant fit the skirts, i clear fender but not evough to clear for skirts, and i want skirts. but i never considered i dont even know whats it gonna cost, i know what u mean about the stance and especially the tire cuz i had the 13x5.5, but it doesnt bother me much. maybe something i might consider in the future when ever i decide ti run some zeniths or somehting. but doesnt bother me. thanks for the input! appreciate it.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

13x5 rev looks good homie on the rear i got that for my rear 
with stock rear on a 1954 chevy ur ride looking good


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 5 2011, 04:44 PM~19796476
> *i havent considered it, its a grand national rear end and fits the 13x7, but the drawback is i cant fit the skirts, i clear fender but not evough to clear for skirts, and i want skirts. but i never considered i dont even know whats it gonna cost, i know what u mean about the stance and especially the tire cuz i had the 13x5.5, but it doesnt bother me much. maybe something i might consider in the future when ever i decide ti run some zeniths or somehting. but doesnt bother me. thanks for the input! appreciate it.
> *



i dont think you need to worry about the look cause when you run the skirts you are not gonna see the rear wheel that much anyway


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I didn't see skirts on the car in any of the other pics thats why I mentioned it. True though with the skirts you will barely see the whitewall when it's laid out.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 5 2011, 08:07 PM~19797554
> *I didn't see skirts on the car in any of the other pics thats why I mentioned it. True though with the skirts you will barely see the whitewall when it's laid out.
> *



he definetly has the skirts


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 5 2011, 11:07 PM~19797554
> *I didn't see skirts on the car in any of the other pics thats why I mentioned it. True though with the skirts you will barely see the whitewall when it's laid out.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

got the part 2 day


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

some more grinding metat bondo to fill in my gaps


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

looking great! nice work!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 5 2011, 11:19 PM~19798127
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Forget I even mentioned anything about the rearwheels. The skirts look sweet on there with it laid out like that. This is going to be bad ass when it's done man.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 7 2011, 06:47 PM~19810631
> *Forget I even mentioned anything about the rearwheels. The skirts look sweet on there with it laid out like that. This is going to be bad ass when it's done man.
> *


thanks bro! i cant wait, alex is putting in lots of time and great work on this paint job and body work. a big thank you for what you have done so far its looking really good, and i appreciate that u post pics. really do! talk to you soon.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

Badass! Shits gonna look sexy with them skirts all layed out!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

ahh whats going on ova hear :drama: Lookin good homie


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

daaamn thats nice!


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
starting to look like a bomb! great work alex. looking good bro!


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

what up manny looks like you made a good choice for a body man cant wait till the paint starts getting laid. lookin good !


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by solowbx_@Feb 13 2011, 07:21 PM~19859497
> *what up manny looks like you made a good choice for a body man cant wait till the paint starts getting laid. lookin good !
> *


wow we waking up the dead in this bitch! hahaha yo fino your phone is cut off pay yo bill *****


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

NO GOOD


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

NO GOOD


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 13 2011, 05:43 PM~19860161
> *wow we waking up the dead in this bitch! hahaha yo fino your phone is cut off pay yo bill *****
> *



man u know he wanted his phone to get cutoff. the phone rings all hours of the afternoon waking his ass up..... :wow: :rofl: 

sup pointy head Fino


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

GOOD


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

B4 NO GOOD


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

SWEET


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

SWEET


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 13 2011, 07:08 PM~19860809
> *B4 NO GOOD
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 13 2011, 07:13 PM~19860861
> *
> 
> 
> ...










NOT HITTING NOW


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

TOOK A LITTLE TIME FOR ME


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 13 2011, 07:14 PM~19860873
> *
> 
> 
> ...



keep doin what u doin Alex it looks great


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

great work bro appreciate every hard minute and sweat u put into my car. very very appreciated. my wifes says its looking awesome! see u soon.


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Feb 13 2011, 07:19 PM~19860949
> *keep doin what u doin Alex it looks great
> *


 :biggrin: THANK YOU


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 13 2011, 07:35 PM~19861114
> *great work bro appreciate every hard minute and sweat u put into my car. very very appreciated. my wifes says its looking awesome! see u soon.
> *


NY BOMBITA COMMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 7 2011, 03:18 PM~19809894
> *got the part 2 day
> 
> 
> ...


mines got the same rust wanna come do it next


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

STOP LOOKING AT IT


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 13 2011, 08:10 PM~19861517
> *mines got the same rust  wanna come do it next
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 13 2011, 10:50 PM~19862730
> *:biggrin:
> *


:|


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 22 2009, 07:06 AM~13352049
> *my new dumps done by jas, pure xtc ccf customs!
> 
> 
> ...


YOU STILL GOT THIS


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

my new dumps done by jas, pure xtc ccf customs!
















[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 14 2011, 02:06 AM~19863446
> *YOU STILL GOT THIS
> *


no i traded them like a year ago.


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

lol now my car has some one to talk to at night :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

TRYIN TO GET THE ROOF D







ONE FOR SAT WORKING HARD HOMEI


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yes sirrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

nice!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Really nocking out the body and paint quickly on this. Good job man.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 20 2011, 12:02 AM~19912975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ur abuelita is going to get mad at you for taking all her table cloths! goot thing u put them to good use


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

this is some inspiration to get off my ass n start on miness.... LOOKIN GOUD HOMIE y thnx for the inspiring werk!!! :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

alex thank you for opening your doors house and family to me and my wife. we had a good time playing bingo even though i lost all my money!. you have a great family bro. again i thank you for the invite and warm welcome this whole weekend. also i love the way the top came out, exactly what i wanted it was a pleasure getting dirty with you, cant wait to see it in candy!


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 20 2011, 06:38 PM~19918405
> *alex thank you for opening your doors house and family to me and my wife. we had a good time playing bingo even though i lost all my money!. you have a great family bro. again i thank you for the invite and warm welcome this whole weekend. also i love the way the top came out, exactly what i wanted it was a pleasure getting dirty with you, cant wait to see it in candy!
> *


ANY TIME BRO


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

I AM ON MY WAY TO JEFERSON VALLEY NEW YORK THIS WEEKEND TO PICK UP A MOTER FOR MY BOMB :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

ttt sup alex!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

more pics more pics


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

what u think paul? i like it, i like alot!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

the bomba will be off the hook Manny!!!! Alex is really putting it down!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 20 2011, 01:44 PM~19916030
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NUTTSSS!!!! ABSOLUTELY NUTS!!!! LOVE THE PATTERN BRO!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 1 2011, 10:34 PM~19992486
> *what u think paul?  i like it, i like alot!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 20 2011, 02:44 PM~19916030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

bomb is looking good Manny! at this rate you'll be rollin' by summertime...


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks guys. i could not build this car with out all you guys. thanks from the heart. especially my boy paul. he helped with every frame modification, every engine swap etc. jas for the engraved parts on demand ready to lend a helping hand, to guys liek alex who opened his house and family to me and my wife. im very lucky guy to have worked with all u guys on this build. thank you!
and the build continuesssss


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 1 2011, 07:34 PM~19992486
> *what u think paul?  i like it, i like alot!
> 
> 
> ...



those look great im sure they be even better when they rollin :biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 2 2011, 07:17 PM~20000832
> *thanks guys. i could not build this car with out all you guys. thanks from the heart. especially my boy paul. he helped with every frame modification, every engine swap etc. jas for the engraved parts on demand ready to lend a helping hand, to guys liek alex who opened his house and family to me and my wife. im very lucky guy to have worked with all u guys on this build. thank you!
> and the build continuesssss
> *



thanks Manny. i told you from the very beginning i would help you every step of the way. i really had a alot of fun helping you build this ride.its almost time for all of our hard work and your money to pay off when we cruise this summer.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

sup big homiii she looking real good man, caint wait to see her rolling


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 3 2011, 12:20 AM~20002321
> *sup big homiii she looking real good man, caint wait to see her rolling
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE CAR!!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

lil more body work and almost ready for paint!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

almost ready for paint! 1 more week!!!!!


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 7 2011, 02:20 PM~19809906
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I NEED THOSE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: im studdying this one for mine homie gettin some work done this summer for sure!!!!! thanks for all the pics n info bombss lookin good!!!! cant wait to see the end result.... heres mine


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

nice! i like those eyelids for the headlights i have those im gonna put on! no problem anytime homie, u have a question u can pm me when ever. its all good in da hood! lol....


----------



## MEME NICE DREAMS (Feb 25, 2011)

keep doing that good work vato


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

hh


> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 23 2011, 07:04 PM~20164093
> *nice! i like those eyelids for the headlights i have those im gonna put on!  no problem anytime homie, u have a question u can pm me when ever. its all good in da hood! lol....
> *




Hell yea man thanks and jus a qwestion did u get em for a vw?? They look droopy on the bombs lol cuz vws lights r angled a lil bit if ya didn already know that!! And ill probly be askin alot of quetions as mine needs alot of the same wrk.. Thanks for offerin the help bro!!!!! I really appreciate it an on that note keep us updated with that paint bro!! Lol please ha


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yea i got them from a vw dealer out west, one of the guys on here did me the favor and got them for me he has a bomb i forgot his screen name. sorry guy who did me the solid and got me my eyelids!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my man alex did his thing with this car. its gonna be awesome...


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

ttt


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

alex is the man right here!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: NICE BUILD LIKE THE COLOR COMBO


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 29 2011, 05:05 PM~20212328
> *alex is the man right here!
> 
> 
> ...




Lol i was thinkin the same color :biggrin: s jus opposite :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking good. Anything else planned for the lower half of the body or you just leaving it all silver?


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridez only_@Mar 30 2011, 05:51 PM~20221744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridez only_@Mar 30 2011, 06:40 PM~20222177
> *
> 
> 
> ...




much respect Alex you did a great job


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

although alex wanted to repaint it because of a couple flaws i didnot want to i liked the way it looked so im taking home!!!!! thank you alex for the hospitality and opening your doors again to me. you and your family are great. much luv and respect. and thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

It looks better now that you put the trim back on. I like it man. Good job.


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 2 2011, 04:46 PM~20243813
> *although alex wanted to repaint it because of a couple flaws i didnot want to i liked the way it looked so im taking home!!!!! thank you alex for the hospitality and opening your doors again to me. you and your family are great. much luv and respect. and thanks for all the hard work.
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO IM HAPPY THAT YOU LIKE IT AND AS ME WANTED TO FIX THOSE SPOT IM PICKY


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 2 2011, 06:46 PM~20243813
> *although alex wanted to repaint it because of a couple flaws i didnot want to i liked the way it looked so im taking home!!!!! thank you alex for the hospitality and opening your doors again to me. you and your family are great. much luv and respect. and thanks for all the hard work.
> 
> 
> ...



Pulled together nice!!!  Looks awesome with the wheels and trim!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

heading home!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 3 2011, 04:13 PM~20248949
> *heading home!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like christmas comes twice this year for you. :cheesy:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridez only_@Mar 30 2011, 08:53 PM~20221758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: looks great, came out really nice


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 2 2011, 07:46 PM~20243813
> *although alex wanted to repaint it because of a couple flaws i didnot want to i liked the way it looked so im taking home!!!!! thank you alex for the hospitality and opening your doors again to me. you and your family are great. much luv and respect. and thanks for all the hard work.
> 
> 
> ...


awesome dude the rims are :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## NYLO-LO (Apr 10, 2010)

Sup homie.. Car is looking really fly.. looking foward to seeing it soon and cruising


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 2 2011, 04:46 PM~20243813
> *although alex wanted to repaint it because of a couple flaws i didnot want to i liked the way it looked so im taking home!!!!! thank you alex for the hospitality and opening your doors again to me. you and your family are great. much luv and respect. and thanks for all the hard work.
> 
> 
> ...


*Yo Manny Love The Lowlow And Love The NY Sing :wow: ......It's Beaitiful!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice Work Homie!!!! :biggrin:  *


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thank you..


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my home made interior in the works









trunk mocked up for panels.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my home made door panel


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 28 2011, 05:46 PM~20442586
> *my home made door panel
> 
> 
> ...


  sweet


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 28 2011, 08:46 PM~20442586
> *my home made door panel
> 
> 
> ...


is that a navy blue? i like that fabric maybe ill use something similar on my package tray...


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

its royal blue, and its velour. try out www.distinctivefabrics.com great prices


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 29 2011, 07:46 PM~20449805
> *its royal blue, and its velour. try out www.distinctivefabrics.com  great prices
> *


cool thanks! do they have vinyl for tops too?


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

i dont know they should though!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@May 15 2011, 12:06 PM~20557085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lock up the front drop the ass and take it for a spin for me


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Turned out nice man. Now pinstripe the shit out of it!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@May 15 2011, 03:06 PM~20557085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

trunk in the works


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## potente (Nov 17, 2009)

ur bombita came out fucken nice homie u pick't nice colors. u need the skirts to give it the touch. nice:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

daoriginator64 said:


>


cant wait to c it in person uffin:


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)

daoriginator64 said:


> trunk in the works


looks good homei:naughty:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

daoriginator64 said:


>


nice setup............:thumbsup:when your homie going to start back on his build???


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

Damm sick homie great work


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

i love this build!


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)

WHATS UP


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## ondafloor1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Yo whats up homie checked out your build real nice cant wait to see it


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

trunk redo in the works.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm really digging the new layout. Looks more compact and precise.:thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

I agree less is more


----------



## Injun Joe (Jul 22, 2009)

*Get On Down Manny!!







I followed you progress on "Chevy Bombs" Hat's off to you Bro... Badd A$$ Bomb From "Da BX"







*


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Winter Is Coming :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:........Time To Get To Work :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thank you! yea i still got a lot i want to do. next interior, redo the trunk, and small detail, like the engine i need to detail it hid wires etc.
heres the setup i bent the lines already just have to polish them up and redo the tank


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## bigkev_21 (Oct 1, 2008)

your car came along way homie, i remember when i use to see this at drastic bbq in valley stream where i live keep up the good work


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

just read thru this build. how did i miss this one before! diggin the paint. nice homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

beautiful car nice build


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thank you. she is a fun cruiser.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Gets better and better every time you rework it.:thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks outhopu


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

this weekend in nyc


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

looks badass Manny!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks i just need to get the car buffed. this is the way it came out the spray booth.


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Hard work paid off. Nice build homie.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## henriksson (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice! Looking goood! Love the thread and build up pics!


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

what rear end are you using to be able to have 13x7's ??


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

verde said:


> what rear end are you using to be able to have 13x7's ??


grand national rear end


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yes thanks paul! and drive shaft from a buick regal shortened 1 inch to accommodate the 700r4 long tail. donated by paul thanks brother


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

going to start the build on my 1960 chevy impala but i need a name for it?


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

new toy is home








spokes first hahahaha








next swap out them floors


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm thinking like southern comfort? is there a car with that name? is it cheesy?


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*I remember reading this topic a few years ago but never came back to see the final product...2013 and man that 50 is a work of art!*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

daoriginator64 said:


> I'm thinking like southern comfort? is there a car with that name? is it cheesy?


 yes there is a six four with that name. Haven't been seen in some time now. No now a cheesy name


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

NYC68droptop said:


> grand national rear end


no shit? lol thats cool whats the ratio? car came out great dude!


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

nice ny master piece..........bomb :thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

appreciate it. when low riders and cars run through your veins, theres no stopping you from building something. especially when you have a brother willing to do whatever it takes by your side to get it done. because alone it just isn't possible. although the car is no show car. it was garage built. 100 percent. new york built and built for the streets. appreciate the feedback guys. i am willing to help anyone in need of help. i learned a lot from a few guys on layitlow as well. when we started working the frame we had no idea of where to start and what to do. so through layitlow and a few guys who built some bombs out west, we followed and asked questions and you guys were cool enough to answer questions and even call me when needed. true lowrider community. so any way i can help a fellow layitlower jus ask.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

daoriginator64 said:


> I'm thinking like southern comfort? is there a car with that name? is it cheesy?


 Played out name. Been used a lot. Especially in Louisville. BTW.. how are you liking it here? Gained much weight yet? lol


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yea jro i really like it, i got tired of the city life and traffic and everything super expensive. i can now relax and take life slow. I'm good trying to hit up a few shows. and yes i have gained weight lol. hit me up some time pass by my garage I'm off of beulah church rd. by the gene shnyder


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

daoriginator64 said:


> yea jro i really like it, i got tired of the city life and traffic and everything super expensive. i can now relax and take life slow. I'm good trying to hit up a few shows. and yes i have gained weight lol. hit me up some time pass by my garage I'm off of beulah church rd. by the gene shnyder


Yeah its hard to not be fat around here. There is food EVERYWHERE! I figured you lived over there judging by the pics you posted. Im like 2mins from you.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

Sad to say but the Bronx Bomber has been sold. Will be on its way to Europe.


----------



## Kiko 78 (Mar 7, 2012)

You guys got brown with at 1950 Chevy styleline deluxe clean ass work ?


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice build


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

daoriginator64 said:


>


Nice


----------

